

Vedzoo - hassantariq
http://vedzoo.com/en/default.aspx

======
hassantariq
how can I increase the traffic on this website

Thank you

~~~
jcr
If you to ask HN for help with your site, you should do a "Show HN:"
submission, or you can just edit the title of this submission to have a
leading "Show HN: " in front of the site name.

After editing your title, your submission will end up on the "show" page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

Also, you might want to read the "Show HN" guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Initially I thought this submission was spam and flagged it, since there was
no way to know that you were asking for help.

